# New Horse



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is "Bree", a 9 year old registered paint. I just picked her up on Friday.  She's a big project but I'm SOO excited about her! 

Her filly in the last picture is out of a Friesian.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, she's absolutely gorgeous!!! and so cute


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very pretty! Good luck with her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh! She is so cute! I miss my horse so I'm super jealous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty, congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  I rode her for the first time this evening. She did good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh im so jealous ! She's gorgeous , lots of luck with her :hug: :horse:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats! What's her pedigree like, out of curiosity, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Kylee and Karen!  I can tell you that she's half QH. Other than that I don't know. Haha. She's my first registered horse so I'm clueless about big names and whatnot. You can look her up on all breeds. "IB Smokin Sum Debris". And no I didn't name her. LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures.  She's set up like a Boer goat. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations and I'm sure she'll love her new home! arty:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She looks great! She has that look at me attitude lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a really pretty gal  Makes me miss my girl a lot !
Boy , what were they thinking when they named her , or what were they NOT thinking , lolol..

I was going to joke around with you Victoria and just say 
"now the truth comes out" :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: when you mentioned her Reg. name , but thought you might take offense to it….
But then i gave it some more thought and well , you know me , lol..:shades:
I couldnt resist it :shrug:  :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I love her.  Got my turquoise tack in the mail today and it looks real nice on her! 

I know. Haha. Laura, you have such a sense of humor! :lol::slapfloor::ROFL: Love it!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! I love her.  Got my turquoise tack in the mail today and it looks real nice on her!
> 
> I know. Haha. Laura, you have such a sense of humor! :lol::slapfloor::ROFL: Love it!


You'll have to take a pic and share!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pictures please !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok here she is with the new stuff. I should be getting the turquoise saddle pad this week.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She looks great! I love the color turquoise!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks great Victoria  
Looks very fancy in her new bridle , thats definitely her color !
I like the chest plate too 

Are those wraps or boots ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, turquoise is definitely her color.  I had to google what color looks best on grullas. LOL :doh: 

Thanks Laura! She does look pretty fancy. 

They're wraps.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is just so beautiful! 

I love horses and almost every woman in my family has been a horsewoman at some part of her life, unfortunately I am extremely allergic to them. But that doesn't stop me from occasionally taking care of friends horses and learning all I can!!!

So, no offense meant at all! But is this horse a bit overweight or is she perfect? I think being part QH can make them a little bit more square/squat but just trying to get a feel for what good weight looks like! I occasionally take care of a registered paint and her body is completely different than this!


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Great! She's so pretty! :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Katey. She might be a little bit fat.... not bad though.  Just like goats, even horses that are the same breed can look completely different! I definitely think the QH came through on her conformation, but I've seen some super well built/stocky paints too. 

Thanks PygmyGoatGirl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's the pretty girl doing ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's doing great! Thanks for asking. She is way more confident now and I've had 3 great trail rides on her. Sometimes Bree will walk right up to me and other times I have to circle her before she'll let me catch her. She's very confident up in the woods on trails even going solo. She's doing great with the bridle and she's got a good stop now. She's making great progress and is building trust.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So how is beautiful Bree doing ? 
We need a update


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still doing great.  You're so kind to keep asking, Laura! Trailer loading is my next project with her. I think we'll be taking the horses down to the beach in a couple weeks. That should be a great experience for Bree. She had never seen a lake until I got her and it sure freaked her out. The ocean will be even scarier.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great  Ive been thinking about my horse lately and thought id ask 
I remember when my girl saw a puddle , she wanted nothing to do with it and would've and almost did stand on her head to keep her feet out of it , lol.. It was a long road to get her to accept walking through one but she did. After that we conquered the lake. Once she realized she could have fun in it , there was no getting her out of one after that , lol.
The first time she saw the ocean , when a wave came up to her and rushed through her legs then back again , she ran backwards so fast i almost went over her neck.
But once again , she decided she liked it and ended up going for a swim  
I turned her into a sea horse , lol... Her favorite thing was to paw at it and splash herself , me and whoever was in splashing distance , lol.. She was such a fun horse


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, that sounds exactly like my other paint mare! She LOVED the water! Everybody knew not to stand by her when she went in water as she would splash it all over the place. 

Sounds like you had a really special horse.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awww, that sounds exactly like my other paint mare! She LOVED the water! Everybody knew not to stand by her when she went in water as she would splash it all over the place.
> 
> Sounds like you had a really special horse.


Yep , my friends knew if they wanted to stay dry , don't stand next to Cameo , lol... 
Yeah , she was very special to me , we basically grew up together 
I called her my heartbeat , my other half


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from the weekend!! We had a BLAST! Bree did so awesome and has come so far. She's almost a new horse.  We even conquered trailer loading!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You ROCK Victoria ! She looks AWESOME !!! :hi5::woohoo::thumb:

You look great on her , very pretty you two 

Is that your sister's horse , love that color !

Hey , looks like Bree picked up a hitchhiker in that first picture , lol.....So cute !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen and COgoatLover!  

Thanks Laura! Haha, yeah... we picked up a hitchhiker. That's my adorable little sis Brielle.  She was adopted believe it or not.  Brielle LOVES to ride the horses! And yes the palomino is Caroline's gelding. He's a handsome dude.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Karen and COgoatLover!
> 
> Thanks Laura! Haha, yeah... we picked up a hitchhiker. That's my adorable little sis Brielle.  She was adopted believe it or not.  Brielle LOVES to ride the horses! And yes the palomino is Caroline's gelding. He's a handsome dude.


I forgot her name , but thats Ben's sister , right ? She is precious 
Where is the little man , does he like the horses too ? 
Brielle is just glowing sitting there on Bree , such a sweet picture 
Caroline's horse is gorgeous , love Pals  What's his name ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes.  Brielle is her name. Ben loves to ride the horses almost as much as she does. Brielle would ride alll dayyyy long if she could! 

Caroline's horse is Bubba.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful horse!

And your siblings are pretty darn adorable too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

